# Tagging along with an outfitter trip?



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

Bicycle path follows the entire day float thru town. Blow up the duckies at 32 street leave family there to play in the water and being careful not to block the ramps. Then park car at takeout of your choice and ride bike back to put in. Super quick with how traffic is in Durango these days


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Could really use some suggestions. We won't be bringing a bike with us.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Stick your thumb out.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Hit up a fly shop- lots of those guys have connections or would welcome some additional beer money.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

you know, if you go to this place called google and type in "shuttles animas river" and email a couple of those companies that show up then you'll probably get better answers....


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Seriously, just contact some outfitters down there directly.


----------

